# Down for the count for a couple months



## sandyut (Jan 29, 2022)

I had an accident up snowboarding yesterday.  By the time I got home my ankle was swelling fast.  the wife ran me down to the ortho clinic and sure enough i broke my leg - maybe in two places - on break is certain.  Booted now, surgery Wednesday.  getting some new titanium implants put in to hold everything it the right places.  I think the doc said no weight bearing for at least 6 weeks.  gonna miss wo month of the season, cooking is almost out of the question.  

In an odd twist of fate - I had the same break on the same leg about 25 years ago.  that one was much worse, it was super displaced and almost a compound fracture.  spend 4 days in the hospital that time.  this one is out patient and Im hoping they have better methods.  the first surgery was the most pain i have ever felt.

Trying to recalibrate what I do but its hard.  I usually do stuff all day...gym, dogs, cardio, snowboard and now on crutches and one leg.

just pissed, frustrated and sad.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 29, 2022)

That's not good , hope you heal up faster than expected

David


----------



## normanaj (Jan 29, 2022)

Bummer to say the least.I feel for ya.

Been down that road in '96.Bad car accident...left heel,both knee caps and I have titanium bar from my right elbow to shoulder plus a concussion.That was 8 days in the hospital and 11 months out of work.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 29, 2022)

Damn Dave.  That is ruff.  Give it so time than you will figure out how to cook.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 29, 2022)

Oh man that's tuff .
Prayers for a speedy and full recovery  !

Keith


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 29, 2022)

Wish ya the best in your surgery and recovery time! We not as bouncy as we used to be! Used to be...tuck and roll, now it's more like...trip and fall with a thud!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 29, 2022)

prayers for quick healing my Friend. And remember....We dont bounce like we used to! 
Jim


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 29, 2022)

That sucks hope it all goes smooth and you heal quickly. I have titanium in my leg from a low tib/fib break.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 29, 2022)

That sucks. I’m sorry and our prayers for a quick recovery. When I was laid up with both shoulders getting screwed together I read a lot of nonfiction and actually started doing model cars and planes again. It was helpful to work my brain and focus on something.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 29, 2022)

Damm Dave, that's a tough one to take, big time bummer! They say time heals all wounds, here's hoping you have a full and speedy recovery. RAY


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 29, 2022)

Oh man that sucks!  Hope surgery and recovery goes good. Be sure to do all your PT after that 6 weeks!  Your probably looking at 10 to 12 weeks at least....


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 29, 2022)

That sucks, hope ya have a speedy recovery


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2022)

Here's wishing you a full and complete speedy recovery.

Warren


----------



## checkdude (Jan 29, 2022)

Sorry for the bad luck. Wishing you speedy recovery. Also know your pain. I used to road race motorcycles. Lol.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 29, 2022)

Get well soon. Stinks not being able to get around....


----------



## DougE (Jan 29, 2022)

Prayers that you have a speedy and relatively pain free recovery.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 29, 2022)

Sucks Dave. Hope you get on the mend quick!


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jan 29, 2022)

If you have a library card, check the library for online audio books. You can download them as Mp3 files for free and play through your phone.  I can relax and do nothing when listening to an audio book.  Favorite player is called "Listen Audiobook Player" cost is only a $1 in Google play store.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 29, 2022)

Damn, that sucks man. Hopefully you heal fast and are back to the smoker soon!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 29, 2022)

Sorry to hear about this, Dave.  
Wishing you the best on Wednesday and for a speedy recovery.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 29, 2022)

Prayers for fast healing Dave.

Sorry for your bad luck.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 29, 2022)

Wishing you a satisfactory recovery.

I'm paying the price for skiing.  1 knee surgery and ortho doc wants to get into the other one.

What's the old saying, "Go Big or Go Home"?
The flip side of that poker chip "Stuck it Big now Stuck at Home".


----------



## BXMurphy (Jan 29, 2022)

sandyut said:


> I had an accident up snowboarding yesterday.  By the time I got home my ankle was swelling fast.  the wife ran me down to the ortho clinic and sure enough i broke my leg - maybe in two places - on break is certain.  Booted now, surgery Wednesday.  getting some new titanium implants put in to hold everything it the right places.  I think the doc said no weight bearing for at least 6 weeks.  gonna miss wo month of the season, cooking is almost out of the question.
> 
> In an odd twist of fate - I had the same break on the same leg about 25 years ago.  that one was much worse, it was super displaced and almost a compound fracture.  spend 4 days in the hospital that time.  this one is out patient and Im hoping they have better methods.  the first surgery was the most pain i have ever felt.
> 
> ...



Man, that stinks. Sorry about that. I hope you get past frustrated and sad to setting your mind to what has to be done for a speedy recovery.

You got this.

Murph


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 29, 2022)

Well at least it sounds like you were having fun when ya did it.


I was having fun when I broke my right tib/fib back in '04.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 29, 2022)

Damn Chile!!! How are we supposed to think about eating after seeing that????

Ok I’m over it, what was your first cook when you could again?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 29, 2022)

bigfurmn

Don't recall that detail.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 29, 2022)

Sowsage

Don't feel too bad, I'm being scheduled for shoulder surgery due to a torn labrum and etc.
Six (6) weeks with my right arm strapped to my side and then at least four to six months of PT.
I'm not gonna be cooking, or anything, for quite awhile.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 29, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Sowsage
> 
> Don't feel too bad, I'm being scheduled for shoulder surgery due to a torn labrum and etc.
> Six (6) weeks with my right arm strapped to my side and then at least four to six months of PT.
> I'm not gonna be cooking, or anything, for quite awhile.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 30, 2022)

Dave,

The doc's are getting better at this stuff.... 

I hit the ER, 6/7/21, at about 10 AM and was released about 4 pm...  NEVER felt a thing...  A nerve block and general and I was _GONE!!!!!!   _It never was painful...  12 weeks and the doc said I could remove the splint..  
One thing that was amazing...  When the hydrocodone wore off and ran out, all of my old pains returned...   I asked for a refill and it was a definite NO !!!

Then I got the bill...  ~ $24,000.....  Thank you Medicare...




















Nice stitch up huh???


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 30, 2022)

Ouch! Hope you have a speedy recovery. 

Mark


----------



## forktender (Jan 30, 2022)

That bites!!!
It might be time to find a new hobby, I gave up on dirt bikes when I broke both collar bones in an endo crash. I miss riding, but I don't miss crashing one bit, and if you ain't crashing you ain't really riding.

I started taking guitar lessons instead, not quite the same rush, though.

You'll find a way to keep cooking, I know I would.

Best wishes to you.
Dan.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 30, 2022)

That sucks.  Hope you have a fast recovery with minimal discomfort.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 30, 2022)

I all, thank you for all the support.  That mean the world to me.  I tend to tell people "it could be worse" and it sure could.  Trying to remain hopeful and not sink into depression.  At least there is no powder in forecast.  if we get a big dumper while I'm laid up its gonna be a saucy day.  At least to day we get two NFL games to watch.  Already downloaded a new book and Im burning through it.

I'll try to post up after the surgery.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 30, 2022)

We are about to rollout for my pre-op COVID test and pick up the oxy.  

Wish I was prepping anything for the smoker/grill or anything.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2022)

That Sucks, Sandy!!
Hope you heal up relatively quickly!!
My last hospital stay was 28 days, and TG for Medicare for paying the $600,000plus on that one. They used Stainless Steel to put my chest back together---Not Titanium, like is in my ankle.

Just take it easy---Starting up too soon isn't as good as some say.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Sowsage
> 
> Don't feel too bad, I'm being scheduled for shoulder surgery due to a torn labrum and etc.
> Six (6) weeks with my right arm strapped to my side and then at least four to six months of PT.
> I'm not gonna be cooking, or anything, for quite awhile.



Good luck with it my wife had it done and was very successful.     just do as the dr. says and don't rest rush recovery.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2022)

Thanks, Dave, for the like I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2022)

You all are really good and really knowledgeable about smoking meats and alot of other areas...but I don't plan on getting into your new games...Who can collect the most iron in their bodies!   

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 30, 2022)

Bummer!!  Hope you heal up quickly.  You'll figure out to smoke some meat and all will be good again.
Gary


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Jan 30, 2022)

sandyut said:


> I had an accident up snowboarding yesterday.  By the time I got home my ankle was swelling fast.  the wife ran me down to the ortho clinic and sure enough i broke my leg - maybe in two places - on break is certain.  Booted now, surgery Wednesday.  getting some new titanium implants put in to hold everything it the right places.  I think the doc said no weight bearing for at least 6 weeks.  gonna miss wo month of the season, cooking is almost out of the question.
> 
> In an odd twist of fate - I had the same break on the same leg about 25 years ago.  that one was much worse, it was super displaced and almost a compound fracture.  spend 4 days in the hospital that time.  this one is out patient and Im hoping they have better methods.  the first surgery was the most pain i have ever felt.
> 
> ...


That stinks... Hope you heal up ASAP! 

Hopefully you can still smoke!!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 30, 2022)

Sorry to hear this! God’s speed in recovery. That would drive me nuts not being mobile.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 31, 2022)

Feel like I cant catch a break!  My preop Covid test was positive.  Zero symptoms.  Surgery was to go down Wednesday, now I have no idea when.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Feel like I cant catch a break!  My preop Covid test was positive.  Zero symptoms.  Surgery was to go down Wednesday, now I have no idea when.




That Sucks!!
At least you have No Symptoms!
Praying for you, Sandy!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 31, 2022)

Darn, can't catch a break. Best of luck when it is able to happen.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 31, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Feel like I cant catch a break!  My preop Covid test was positive.  Zero symptoms.  Surgery was to go down Wednesday, now I have no idea when.


Did they use the Positive Covid Result (PCR) test?  The antigen test is more reliable.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 1, 2022)

Damn. Sorry to hear this. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 1, 2022)

Dont know if your into playing games or not?  I have almost every PS3 games and several Xbox.  Could find a used player.  I would be happy to send you some.


----------



## xray (Feb 1, 2022)

That sucks to hear Dave, wishing you a speedy recovery!

Damn 

 chilerelleno
 that’s one hell of a break!! I see this kind of stuff all the time, and I’d have to say I haven’t seen many distal tibias with that large of a plate and screws. But to make an Xray tech say “DAYUM!”….DAYUM!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2022)

Sorry for your luck about the way mines been going too. Just hang in there.

Warren


----------



## sandyut (Feb 1, 2022)

Despite the positive covid test, the surgery is still happening tomorrow - thank god!  it was moved from an out patient clinic to one of the hospitals.  I assume for the off chance of a respiratory issue while under anesthesia.  I'll be very happy when the procedure is done and the healing can begin.

I really appreciate all the support.  I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 1, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Despite the positive covid test, the surgery is still happening tomorrow - thank god!  it was moved from an out patient clinic to one of the hospitals.  I assume for the off chance of a respiratory issue while under anesthesia.  I'll be very happy when the procedure is done and the healing can begin.
> 
> I really appreciate all the support.  I'll keep ya'll posted.


Good news!  Please keep us posted, and good luck, should be relatively easy.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 1, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Despite the positive covid test, the surgery is still happening tomorrow


Ok Scratch that.  Now Feb 10th...  This is really getting old fast.  Apparently the positive test is a problem.  Hate for COVID very high.  I was ready to move on the say the leg broke.  Now im in limbo for 9 more days be healing can start.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 1, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Ok Scratch that.  Now Feb 10th...  This is really getting old fast.  Apparently the positive test is a problem.  Hate for COVID very high.  I was ready to move on the say the leg broke.  Now im in limbo for 9 more days be healing can start.


Well that sucks.  Sorry to hear that.  Wish there was another way.  Can you get retested sooner?  As if the original test was inaccurate?


----------



## sandyut (Feb 1, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Can you get retested sooner? As if the original test was inaccurate?


I don't think it would change much.


----------



## Alsta (Feb 3, 2022)

For not being able to smoke due to not being able to bear weight on the leg, There are devices that allow people with leg injuries to put their leg onto a scooter of sorts (bent at the knee) so the Thigh takes the weight and not the injured part - Not sure of your setup, and space, but that could be an option


----------



## sandyut (Feb 3, 2022)

Ive looked at the knee scooters.  Holding of for the moment.  my boot goes right up to the knee and I suspect the cast will too.  Kinda waiting for the post-op sitch to see i can manage a scooter.  I also have a huge hematoma on my skin that is very painful to the touch.  here's a pic.  6 days later its will pretty big.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 3, 2022)

SU, Sorry to hear but you can count your blessings as it could have been worse ,  hoping you heal quickly and pain free !


----------



## sandyut (Feb 3, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> Sorry to hear but you can count your blessings as it could have been worse , hoping you heal quickly and pain free !


I always tell others it could be worse...this could have for sure.  the first time I broke the ankle like this it was a compound fracture.  at least everything is still inside of me...waiting for the surgery.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 3, 2022)

Ouch!  Man that sucks.....When I shattered my toe and severed the tendon, I couldn't find a doc that would even see me (2 month wait).....As I was searching for out of state docs, the family doc out of a whim send the xrays to the local sports orthopedics docs to try to peak their interest....luckily one saw it and wanted a challenge...I still had to wait 2 weeks for surgery and that was rough!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 3, 2022)

Man tough for sure. Hoping you heal as quickly as possible.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 3, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> I still had to wait 2 weeks for surgery and that was rough!


Yikes!  Waiting these 2 weeks to get the surgery is wearing on me and my OCD.  The bone is displaced and I dont want it to heal wrong, but they wont touch me till i test negative.  I am hoping my concerns are not very realistic and this happens more than we know.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 3, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Yikes!  Waiting these 2 weeks to get the surgery is wearing on me and my OCD.  The bone is displaced and I dont want it to heal wrong, but they wont touch me till i test negative.  I am hoping my concerns are not very realistic and this happens more than we know.



Well that was the same concern I had but in the end the doc had to remove 40% of the bone as it was too damaged at the second joint in (about 3.5 inch into my foot) and it was replaced with perm Titanium....Oh and it does happen often, they will just reset in during the surgery to get it all lined up.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 3, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Oh and it does happen often, they will just reset in during the surgery to get it all lined up.


Thank you for that.  I’ve been trying to stay calm  And not doing well at it


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 3, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Thank you for that.  I’ve been trying to stay calm  And not doing well at it


Can't be of much help to you  but if ya want to send your sanity up to me I'll hold onto it for you so you don't lose it! 
But it does suck...2 major surgeries during the winter of 09 and 10. November 6th to March 7th couldn't do anything,  3 weeks in a hospital.  Hang in there! 

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 3, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Thank you for that.  I’ve been trying to stay calm  And not doing well at it


Oh this week would be a good time to start watching the extended versions of the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings, followed by all the seasons of Bosch......and then....well you get the drift.  I'm pretty sure the doc told you to keep that leg elevated as much as possible that will help greatly.  I had to keep my foot above my heart for a total of 8 weeks (the two weeks waiting and 6 weeks while the external pins were still in).  I tried to go in the to office a couple of times and sit at my desk and my foot would swell up to twice the size....It was freaky looking and then the pain was....well NOT enjoyable!  So I lived on the couch with my laptop for two months...... On demand movie and tv streaming was my friend!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 3, 2022)

Doubt there's any episodes of Gunsmoke and Bonanza that I haven't seen! Anything you wanted to learn how to do? Like get an online degree in something?  My wife started knitting or crocheting (can't remember which one for sure) a California king bedspread for us that she could use help with...hot flashes really slowed that project down. 

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Feb 3, 2022)

civilsmoker
 all good advice.  That’s how it went the first time this happened.  I’ve got a load of crap in Netflix and books lined up.  I am hoping after 4-6 weeks I can drive left footed and get out of here solo…. But I’m not counting on that.  I’m expecting 8 weeks elevated with no weight bearing


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 3, 2022)

sandyut said:


> civilsmoker
> all good advice.  That’s how it went the first time this happened.  I’ve got a load of crap in Netflix and books lined up.  I am hoping after 4-6 weeks I can drive left footed and get out of here solo…. But I’m not counting on that.  I’m expecting 8 weeks elevated with no weight bearing



I feel for ya!  The thing I was NOT prepared for after no weight in my right leg for 9 weeks was that I would have to learn how to walk again..... I was running 25-30 miles a week just before this happed and after the docs pulled the pins he explains that I have 16 weeks of PT.....I’m like forget you I’m walking out.....Nope I tried when he walked out of the room and I fell on my face..... I was on crutches and no driving for another 8 weeks.....I hope your PT goes quicker!!!!  The only plus was my PT therapist was.....let  me put it this way.....my wife told me that I was enjoying my PT way toooo much....this as she was helping me do the at home PT while in serious pain.....she said I had to earn those visits.....lol.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 3, 2022)

sandyut said:


> civilsmoker
> all good advice.  That’s how it went the first time this happened.  I’ve got a load of crap in Netflix and books lined up.  I am hoping after 4-6 weeks I can drive left footed and get out of here solo…. But I’m not counting on that.  I’m expecting 8 weeks elevated with no weight bearing


Driving left footed isn't too hard to learn...as a former rural mail carrier I sat in the passenger seat of car and drove steering with left hand and left foot running brake and accelerator...biggest thing is finnese...too much gas, too much brake. But learned quickly


----------



## sandyut (Feb 5, 2022)

Update: now looks like surgery is on Tuesday.  I am so ready to get this going.  

The bruises are moving around nicely.  My shin is all yellow and my foot is kinda blue green.  With the surgery delay, the post op bruising could be pretty bad…

They are not retesting me for COVID (thank god),  I was stressing that they would need a negative tests and I read how some people test positive for months.  Might have read too much but I can’t leave the house or do anything…


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 5, 2022)

Best wishes if its a-go !


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 6, 2022)

I hope everything is a go Tuesday and they finally get you fixed up so the healing can begin. Sucks that you've had to wait so long for them to get it put back together right. Mine was broken lower they admitted me straight from the ER for surgery the next day. Then 8 weeks in bed no crutches a walker instead he didn't want any chance of me falling with crutches. Same kind of deal after the eight weeks asked him about walking on it and he said you can start weight bearing now and when you can handle it you can walk on it. Got ready to leave and wife started to move the walker over in front of me and I said screw that I'll just walk on it. Yeah right I might have made 4 or 5 steps when I asked for the walker. Still have the rod and screws in he said unless they bother me leave them in.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 6, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> I hope everything is a go Tuesday and they finally get you fixed up so the healing can begin. Sucks that you've had to wait so long for them to get it put back together right. Mine was broken lower they admitted me straight from the ER for surgery the next day. Then 8 weeks in bed no crutches a walker instead he didn't want any chance of me falling with crutches. Same kind of deal after the eight weeks asked him about walking on it and he said you can start weight bearing now and when you can handle it you can walk on it. Got ready to leave and wife started to move the walker over in front of me and I said screw that I'll just walk on it. Yeah right I might have made 4 or 5 steps when I asked for the walker. Still have the rod and screws in he said unless they bother me leave them in.


Covid jacked the timeline big time.  the first time I had this break it was like you.  Into the ER, admitted, surgery next morning.  

this time it was not a compound fracture and was to be at the outpatient clinic five days later.  But then I tested pos for Covid and people with that have to have surgery at a hospital.  Which turned into finding OR time which apparently is a challenge    I’m sure do to staffing and Covid 

definitely reaching new levels of hate for Covid


----------



## sandyut (Feb 6, 2022)

And thanks again to all of you for the kind words and support.  It really helps


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 7, 2022)

Hopefully it's still a go for tomorrow 
Good luck and don't pinch the nurses to hard


----------



## sandyut (Feb 12, 2022)

Updates: Surgery was Tuesday.  Went well, doc was happy with his work.  Feels better now with the bones secured with the plate and screws.  Pain is lower now too so long as I keep my foot above my heart.  Sitting and walking are not comfortable.  Should have the splint off and stiches out in 2 weeks, then its a cast for 4 more weeks, then I can put weight on it and begin to walk.  Feels like time has stopped.

This totally f’ed Valentine’s Day and our anniversary.  We usually go out and enjoy an evening.  So feeling some guilt there for sure.


----------



## clifish (Feb 12, 2022)

Glad it went well, hopefully a full, speedy recovery.  I would just order in some Thai food for V-Day?  Try and have a happy anniversary anyway - Cliff


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 12, 2022)

Dave, not sure how I missed this!  Sorry for the delays you went thru.  Glad you are fixed up and on the mend!  Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 12, 2022)

Glad to hear things went well. Just tell your wife she can have the anniversary she wants, since you can’t do much for. Might actually work in your favor lol.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 12, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Just tell your wife she can have the anniversary she wants, since you can’t do much for


Ha she might take me up on that and go on a European vacation. Bahaha

i’ll just pick some dates later and make it up.  The timing blows but that is true year round.  I did get 21 days of snowboarding in before that break.  Now I’m just hoping i can mountiain bike this spring and summer And get back to the gym.  I was on a great schedule for weightlifting and cardio beofre this happened and now it feels like I’m fattening up by the day.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 12, 2022)

Just be smart and careful when you get back to it.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 12, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Just be smart and careful when you get back to it.


Good advice.  I will try, but I tend to go all in all the time.  My daughter describes me as go and go faster.  I suspect the muscle atrophy will be significant so that will slow me down Too.  Time will tell


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 12, 2022)

Glad surgery went well. Now it's just that time and pain and gain time. Take your time and don't over do it.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 12, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Updates: Surgery was Tuesday.  Went well, doc was happy with his work.  Feels better now with the bones secured with the plate and screws.  Pain is lower now too so long as I keep my foot above my heart.  Sitting and walking are not comfortable.  Should have the splint off and stiches out in 2 weeks, then its a cast for 4 more weeks, then I can put weight on it and begin to walk.  Feels like time has stopped.
> 
> This totally f’ed Valentine’s Day and our anniversary.  We usually go out and enjoy an evening.  So feeling some guilt there for sure.


Oh so did I mention that my foot surgery was on our 20th year anniversary and  we were supposed to be on the beach in Florida (10 days)..... we “did” have dinner reservations at an on beach place....not sure this helps you feel better but I can honestly say I feel for ya!  

atrophy will not be your friend now that you are older....use your go and go fast in PT and the more you keep your foot above your heart the better! Like I said I tried to rush it and I PAID for it!


----------



## sandyut (Feb 12, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Oh so did I mention that my foot surgery was on our 20th year anniversary and  we were supposed to be on the beach in Florida (10 days)..... we “did” have dinner reservations at an on beach place....not sure this helps you feel better but I can honestly say I feel for ya!
> 
> atrophy will not be your friend now that you are older....use your go and go fast in PT and the more you keep your foot above your heart the better! Like I said I tried to rush it and I PAID for it!


It helps to hear this happens to others.  I am expecting slower recovery than when I was 22.  

as this starts to wrap up I’ll book us a trip someplace and make it up to her.  my wife love to celebrate all holidays and thus makes this harder for her.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 12, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Glad surgery went well. Now it's just that time and pain and gain time. Take your time and don't over do it.


I will definitely try to not overdo it.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 12, 2022)

Glad it went well.  I'm impatient, but be patient.  Really got no choice.  Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 12, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Glad it went well.  I'm impatient, but be patient.  Really got no choice.  Keep us updated on your progress.


I have zero patience.  Well known by those close to me.  This sitch has only one option.  Slow it on down, sit down, and wait it out.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 12, 2022)

You have any interest in play video games.  It what got me through my shoulder surgeries.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 12, 2022)

sandyut said:


> I have zero patience.  Well known by those close to me.  This sitch has only one option.  Slow it on down, sit down, and wait it out.


Totally understand.  I've been avoiding a right hip replacement for almost 2 years.  My mindset is if I can function at least 75% of normal, I won't get it.  If I become immobilized, I'll go asap.  You seem to understand and no doubt will do the right thing to heal asap.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 12, 2022)

sandyut said:


> This totally f’ed Valentine’s Day and our anniversary. We usually go out and enjoy an evening.




Dave are you saying that your Anniversary is on Valentine's day?

just wondering if that is what you meant.

David


----------



## sandyut (Feb 12, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Dave are you saying that your Anniversary is on Valentine's day?
> 
> just wondering if that is what you meant.
> 
> David


naw it’s in March.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 12, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Totally understand.  I've been avoiding a right hip replacement for almost 2 years.  My mindset is if I can function at least 75% of normal, I won't get it.  If I become immobilized, I'll go asap.  You seem to understand and no doubt will do the right thing to heal asap.


I get it man.  100%.  Use it up first, replace second.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 12, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> You have any interest in play video games.  It what got me through my shoulder surgeries.


Sadly I don’t.  Can’t seem to get into them


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 12, 2022)

Sounds as recovery is up to you.  Wishing you well.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 12, 2022)

sandyut

My turn is coming up quick...  My shoulder surgery is scheduled for the 22nd.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 13, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> sandyut
> 
> My turn is coming up quick...  My shoulder surgery is scheduled for the 22nd.


Best wishes on a successful surgery and an uneventful recovery my friend


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 13, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> sandyut
> 
> My turn is coming up quick...  My shoulder surgery is scheduled for the 22nd.


If that rotator cuff surgery I have had 2.  Those are pretty ruff.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 13, 2022)

sandyut said:


> I have zero patience.  Well known by those close to me.  This sitch has only one option.  Slow it on down, sit down, and wait it out.


I'm with you, little patience. Had a hard time after my back surgery. Thank God the Dr. ordered walking shortly after. At least I could get out of the house and check out the birds and wildlife.


chilerelleno said:


> sandyut
> 
> My turn is coming up quick...  My shoulder surgery is scheduled for the 22nd.


Hoping for complete success and quick recovery Chili . . .


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 13, 2022)

Hope you heal up quickly!


----------



## Couray47 (Feb 13, 2022)

interesting story, curious events


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 14, 2022)

Glad to hear it's over now take your time and do as instructed in recovery. Been there done that and it pays off in the end to take your time. Hoping all goes well for you now.

Warren


----------



## sandyut (Feb 14, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> Glad to hear it's over now take your time and do as instructed in recovery. Been there done that and it pays off in the end to take your time. Hoping all goes well for you now.
> 
> Warren


Thank you Warren, this will be a process, the next 5 weeks will be very slow, but I am trying to change my script.  Not watching TV much, bought a kindle because i have been burning through books and reading quite a bit.  Looking for a short vaca in late April to make up some time with my wife And the missed celebratioons.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Looking for a short vaca in late April to make up some time with my wife And the missed celebratioons.



I bet she understands Dave , not like you planned to mess up her special times. 
But i bet she will be glad to take you up on the offer to hold them all at a later date

Same here , Valentines, our wedding anniversary today, and of coarse another snow storm 
today. So cooking our supper and go out another day .

S**t happens

David


----------



## sandyut (Feb 14, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> I bet she understands Dave , not like you planned to mess up her special times.
> But i bet she will be glad to take you up on the offer to hold them all at a later date
> 
> Same here , Valentines, our wedding anniversary today, and of coarse another snow storm
> ...


Thank you David.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi all.  Update from todays doctor visit, got the stitches out and a new fiberglass cast today.  The x-rays looked good and all is on track.   4 weeks in the cast with no weight bearing, then 2 weeks in a walking boot, then hopefully I can walk without assistance soon there after.   Feels like a lifetime, but I bought a Kindle and have been working that over.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 25, 2022)

Great news!  Stay on track, you're getting through it.  Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2022)

At least the surgery is finally in the rearview mirror!!
Time to heal---Be careful you don't agitate it!!!
Wife will come in handy!
Those 28 days I was in the hospital, Mrs Bear was in my room every day, from 9 AM to 5 PM. Then Bear Jr would take her place at 5PM, and stay until they threw him out. I hate being alone!!

Hang in there!!

Bear


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 25, 2022)

Sounds like your own the road to recovery! Thanks for the update and stay strong and positive!

Keith


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 25, 2022)

Geez people. Please heal up fast and be careful. Miss seeing what some of you guys come up with.


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 25, 2022)

Glad to hear you are on the road to recovery.  If you need any music, tell me what you like and I will send a link you can stream from with some things you have never heard before.  Will help pass the time.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 25, 2022)

Glad to hear your on recovery road. Be kind to the wife, things can get a bit stressful at times.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 25, 2022)

Great news on the checkup.
When do you think it will be knee scooter ready for some mobility?


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 25, 2022)

So glad you’re on the mend! I’m sure you are covered, but if you’d like some book recommendations I have a pretty long list of good ones, covering a wide spectrum of topics, that I’d be happy to share!


----------



## OldSmoke (Feb 25, 2022)

Glad you are mending. I go in April 19th. Down for two weeks then six to recover. Somebody will need to tie me to the bed.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 25, 2022)

Glad your making progress on the road to recovery just take it easy till your told you can do more. Crutches or walker? After my low tib fib break and rods and screws they made me use the walker said it was safer and it might have been it sure was slower


----------



## sandyut (Feb 26, 2022)

Thank you for all the support, kind words, and offers.  It really helps get through stuff like this.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 26, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Be kind to the wife, things can get a bit stressful at times.


Wise words.  This is hard on her.  Ive done it for her twice so I know its a lot to manage meals, dogs, cleaning, caring for the disabled etc. I usually do a lot around the house, so she’s got that and then me.  It’s easy for me to get snarky when I’m down, so far been doing pretty good, but I could do better.

Yesterday was the first time I could sit up at a table for any length of time, and it felt OK.  I made reservations at a favorite sushi place for next week and didn’t tell her-its gonna be a surprise.  I’m gonna brainstorm some other surprises too.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 26, 2022)

With all this down time you outta have a book of recipes to try when you get back to it!


----------



## sandyut (Feb 26, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> With all this down time you outta have a book of recipes to try when you get back to it!


Funny you would say that.  I have been collecting all kinda of recipes.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 26, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Funny you would say that.  I have been collecting all kinda of recipes.



HECK YEA! Glad you're on the mend and hope you get back at it when the time is right


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 26, 2022)

sandyut said:


> ...
> Yesterday was the first time I could sit up at a table for any length of time, and it felt OK.  I made reservations at a favorite sushi place for next week and didn’t tell her-its gonna be a surprise.  I’m gonna brainstorm some other surprises too.


 Are you going to hand her the car keys and say "Surprise! You're driving us to the sushi joint."?
I'd have to catch my wife on a very good day to pull off that one.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 26, 2022)

Wish you the best on your recovery! Can only imagine how bad it stresses you out!  Hard for you and your wife I'm sure! A hug and I love you still goes a long way! 

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Feb 27, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Are you going to hand her the car keys and say "Surprise! You're driving us to the sushi joint."?
> I'd have to catch my wife on a very good day to pull off that one.


I like that idea.  Probably gonna use it.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 27, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Wish you the best on your recovery! Can only imagine how bad it stresses you out!  Hard for you and your wife I'm sure! A hug and I love you still goes a long way!
> 
> Ryan


Well said!  I need to step it up for sure.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 24, 2022)

Some updates.
Starting cooking a little..very little but its a start.  Made a sourdough loaf and a pizza.

I was to have my cast removed tomorrow and move into a walking boot.  BUT my doctor is out of office and I got bumped to Monday…whatcha gonna do???  I think and hope things will speed up after I get the boot.  I can put weight on it without ankle pain…I figured I was to start weight bearing tomorrow so I’m getting a head start for Monday.  The wife wouldn’t let me drive lefty and to avoid a fight I complied…but that meant she has to drive me everywhere…kind shocked she didn’t concede.

I have been hitting the gym doing all upper body work which has helped my mental state.  

I think I have read 1-2 books a week at least.  Those Kindle things are VERY cool and handy.  Ill be keeping on that.

More to come.  Soon as I can smoke some meat I’ll post it up.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 24, 2022)

Oh and I forgot….  I went to the dermatologist because a spot on my head grew larger quickly….two large biopsies and it was precancer.  back in to have it burned off next week.  Guess that’s #3.  Broken ankle, COVID and almost cancer.  I need to get on my MTB and work this out.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 24, 2022)

Hopefully you'll be back up and around very soon.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 24, 2022)

Glad to hear you're coming along!  Had to chuckle at driving lefty! I used to deliver mail part time as a rural mail carrier...used my personal vehicle and trained my left foot to run gas and brake pedal while sitting in passenger seat. Took a little bit to get it smoothly!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 24, 2022)

You're progressing nicely, and almost on schedule.  Glad you're not rushing it, it's worth it in the long run.
Stay on course.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 24, 2022)

Good thing you're playing T-ball and get 4 strikes?
I'm 17 months into waiting for my knee to heal.  Going to have to give in and visit the ortho


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 25, 2022)

I feel for Dave.  Its a long progress just hang in there.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 25, 2022)

sandyut said:


> I think I have read 1-2 books a week at least.  Those Kindle things are VERY cool and handy.  Ill be keeping on that.


I love my Kindle. I'm a reader while my wife watches show on how to kill me and get away with it (Snapped and etc). I've got like 2000 books in my Kindle that I've read. If you want I can PM you a couple of links to book sites where you can get free books or $.99 books. As fast as I read I hate paying full price for a book. 
Glad to see that you are healing and making progress.
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Mar 25, 2022)

Thanks again for all the support.  This feels like an eternity, but it’s just a couple months.

If it would cause a huge throw down fight…I would drive.  I drove with a right foot cast before.  It can be done…But i was single then.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 25, 2022)

Just don't get a stick shift!

Ryan


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 25, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Thanks again for all the support.  This feels like an eternity, but it’s just a couple months.
> 
> If it would cause a huge throw down fight…I would drive.  I drove with a right foot cast before.  It can be done…But i was single then.



If you really want to impress her I can tell you how to get really deep in the dodo. Go on out into the garage and cut/tear that sucker off ask me how I know this is very doable  When I did go see my Ortho the next week he laughed needless to say I had been his patient for several years prior to the ankle


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 25, 2022)

Hard to be patient, but one step at a time or pay the price. Have made that mistake before.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 25, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> If you really want to impress her I can tell you how to get really deep in the dodo. Go on out into the garage and cut/tear that sucker off ask me how I know this is very doable  When I did go see my Ortho the next week he laughed needless to say I had been his patient for several years prior to the ankle


I broke my hand over 30 years ago. Skiing accident at Steven's Pass In Washington.
Cast off and I commented about the lowered knuckle and the big hump on the back of hand from the setting.  Orth Doc lectured me I had one of the worst breaks he had ever seen that didn't require surgery and pinning to put the pieces back into place.
Went back on a Monday for follow up 2 weeks later and he asked how things were going in the recover.
I replied the first week was tough and required a few days of icing to reduce swelling.  It felt really good since and I bucked a chainsaw all day Saturday without any problem.
The look on his face was priceless. He picked up the phone and ordered a full radiograph series. Yep, got another lecture on recover process.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 26, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> If you really want to impress her I can tell you how to get really deep in the dodo. Go on out into the garage and cut/tear that sucker off


She might divorce me if I did that…. But I have cut off a cast or two in my days.  Also removed my own stitches.  This one I think I will ride out to the end tho.  there’s a bunch of titanium screwed in there and I dont want to risk it.   I cut off a wrist cast, it was healed, there was no surgery, I was banging that cast on everything and no pain.  

Stitch removal is a rip off tho.  I mean they charge you for an office visit to pull then out and say “OK” youre good.  I see zero risk there.  I missed a couple pieces once and they eventually get pushed out of the skin anyways.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 26, 2022)

Has your girlfriend driven to your date night at the sushi joint?
You're a brave man having a married girlfriend!


sandyut said:


> ...
> Stitch removal is a rip off tho.  I mean they charge you for an office visit to pull then out and say “OK” youre good.  I see zero risk there.  I missed a couple pieces once and they eventually get pushed out of the skin anyways.


I've got a 4" "C" on the top of my head.  Most expensive haircut ever in the ER
I kept the sutures broken free from my scalp so they wouldn't resist removal.  I had my sister remove.  She's a hair dresser and I figured more qualified (and cheaper) than others.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 26, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> I'm a reader while my wife watches show on how to kill me and get away with it (Snapped and etc).


Same here, I just call all those shows (law and order, csi, criminal minds etc) murder porn. She hates that.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 27, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Has your girlfriend driven to your date night at the sushi joint?


Haha. I took her to the sushi place on our anniversary as a surprise - of course she drove.  We agreed to do nothing since I was out of commission, but I made reservations a few weeks in advance just in case I was at a point where I could sit up long enough for a sit down meal.  And it worked out perfectly.  She was expecting nothing, I sent her a text during the day and said dont make any plans for tonight…I think she just assumed this was a reminder we were to do nothing, then about 5 I said “we should get into some better cloths And open some bubbly”.  then I spilled the plan.  It was a fun night for sure.  She was not expecting it.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 28, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Same here, I just call all those shows (law and order, csi, criminal minds etc) murder porn. She hates that.


OMG! I am so gonna start using this.
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Mar 28, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Same here, I just call all those shows (law and order, csi, criminal minds etc) murder porn. She hates that.


Truth be told…i kinda like under porn…But I burned out on it and now I’m trying to only watch documentaries.  It’s enlightening but many are kinda sad because they end up being about how companies are destroying the earth, lying about it, then not much is done to fix it.  But at least its real.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 28, 2022)

Today is cast removal day!  SO STOKED.  Then walking boot, then rehab.  its nice to have a change in the process and Im thinkin I can drive barefoot and then put on The boot at my destination.  Im going for that.  Gotta get out of here and get solo time for us both.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 6, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Today is cast removal day!  SO STOKED.  Then walking boot, then rehab.  its nice to have a change in the process and Im thinkin I can drive barefoot and then put on The boot at my destination.  Im going for that.  Gotta get out of here and get solo time for us both.


Glad to hear you're on the mend slowly but surely.
Grind it out on the physical therapy and hopefully be like new.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 6, 2022)

I had my shoulder surgery on 02/22/22.
It was much worse then they thought from the MRI.

360° tear of the glenoid superior labrum, that had to be basically completely removed.
So now my shoulder socket has no capsule holding it all firmly together... Yay!

Cartilage inside the socket was moderately tore up, clean it all up and smooth it out.

Bicep was barely hanging on to what was left of the labrum, they had to detach it, drill a hole in the humerus, suture up the end of the bicep and get it into the hole and then screw it into place.
If it tears loose I'm F&!#ed, they can't redo it.
 This is the most serious thing they found and procedure performed.
I'll be months of near ZERO bicep use to avoid tearing it while it heals.

Debrided 7mm of bone spur and reshaped that area of bone.

Monday 03/04 was my two week post-op, started physical therapy.

Monday the 04/04 was my six week post-op checkup, finally got taken out of the sling.
Six (6) weeks in a sling, arm strapped in place sucked!
Trying to sleep, HA!  Only when exhausted and then for 3-4 hours before waking in pain... Drugs help a little but not completely.

Doc said to start letting my arm move around, natural movement, no more than five pounds tolerance for my shoulder, floor to shoulder height, nothing above my head.
Use of bicep?  Doc said I can lift a coffee cup and use a fork/spoon, no more than that.
Scheduled six more weeks of physical therapy and another post-op.
No promises, no prognosis, wait and see.

Learned real quick to wipe my fat butt with my left hand.
My wife still has to help me shower.
Am I having fun yet?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 6, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> I had my shoulder surgery on 02/22/22.
> It was much worse then they thought from the MRI.
> 
> 360° tear of the glenoid superior labrum, that had to be basically completely removed.
> ...



Man I been through 2 shoulders.  Those are very tough and the PT is awefull!  Trying to sleep sitting up was impossible.  I feel for you.  Just follow what they say.  It is a long road to recovery.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 6, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> I had my shoulder surgery on 02/22/22.
> It was much worse then they thought from the MRI.
> 
> 360° tear of the glenoid superior labrum, that had to be basically completely removed.
> ...


WOW none of this is any fun at all. Your shoulder sounds bad.  I had a minor shoulder surgery a while back.  It was not much.  

My wife tore hers up real good a few years back.  Sounds close to what you did, but not quite as Bad. Rehab took a very long time.  Sorry.

I am sure you know the drill.  Do what they say, dont over do it.  Nose up.  It will pass eventually and we will start again from a different place.

LMAO about wiping lefty.  I broke my right wrist once, first time on the throne I looked at my right hand - casted from knuckles to elbow…thinking “never did this lefty.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 6, 2022)

No offense, but I'm glad I don't hang out with either of you ( 

 sandyut


 chilerelleno
 )

Glad you're both recovering.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 6, 2022)

Wow, sounds like a mess Chili. Hope for a complete recovery, as slow as it may seem.


----------



## daspyknows (Apr 6, 2022)

That shoulder surgery looks rough.  So far have avoided knee and/or hips but had the major dental thing done almost a year ago.  Got my final teeth a bit over a month ago and enjoying ribs, corn on the cob and nuts again.  9 months on softer food kinda sucked but brisket, pulled pork and smoked chicken are "soft".  The surgery week wasn't fun having over 20 teeth pulled and screws (dental implants) screwed in to my jaws.  Hopefully the recoveries continue going well.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 9, 2022)

Update: PT released me from the boot and crutches.  got the go ahead to work it 5X a day with my PT exercises and I can use leg machines at the gym.  So long as there is no pain.  Soreness will be lasting a while, but thats not a big deal he says.  taking it slow tho.  walked three houses down the street and back and that felt like a big walk :(  I think it will come back fairly quick.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2022)

That is awesome to hear!
Glad that you are doing so well!
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 9, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Same here, I just call all those shows (law and order, csi, criminal minds etc) murder porn. She hates that.


Miss Linda is addicted to murder porn, too.  I might have to start watching some myself, just to survive.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 9, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> I had my shoulder surgery on 02/22/22.
> It was much worse then they thought from the MRI.
> 
> 360° tear of the glenoid superior labrum, that had to be basically completely removed.
> ...


Man, that really sucks.
Its been 4 months for me and I still can't wipe real good with my left hand.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 9, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Update: PT released me from the boot and crutches.  got the go ahead to work it 5X a day with my PT exercises and I can use leg machines at the gym.  So long as there is no pain.  Soreness will be lasting a while, but thats not a big deal he says.  taking it slow tho.  walked three houses down the street and back and that felt like a big walk :(  I think it will come back fairly quick.


Now that's GREAT news!!
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 9, 2022)

Glad you up to the next level.  Doing great, keep it up.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 9, 2022)

Compared to you guys,  

 sandyut
  and 

 chilerelleno
 , my injury is nothing.  After my "episode" with the skill saw 4 months ago, I asked my surgeon if she would chop my index finger off--it's completely useless, just gets in the way, and damned near freezes solid if the temperature drops below 70F.  So Monday she's amputating it--believe me, I sure won't miss it.
A while back, my 4 year old grandson asked how my hand was doing.  I told him about the finger and said I figured I might just throw it in the garbage.  He stared at me with eyes the size a desert plate.  Wonder what he'll say when he sees it's gone.      
Gary
​​


----------



## sandyut (Apr 9, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> So Monday she's amputating it--believe me, I sure won't miss it.


Holy s**t man.  that sounds rough.  I remember your post of the accident.  looked awful.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow glad you guys are on the mend. When my daughter tore her acl and meniscus we were lucky and found an excellent surgeon and PT team. She tore it in the fall playing soccer and was playing softball in the spring.

Chris

Edit: Sounds like some of you guys need a bidet.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 9, 2022)

Good to hear you were able to go for a walk! Bet it seemed about like a marathon for you.
And 

 GaryHibbert
  can you take a pic of his face when you show him? Bet that will be priceless. 

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Apr 9, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Good to hear you were able to go for a walk! Bet it seemed about like a marathon for you.


It kinda did...I did a four house walk today.  its gonna take some time, but really hoping to be on my mountain bike by mid summer.  PT  guys says I could ride now if there were no "emergency falls".  And I cant guarantee that or anything close to it.

Might try the spin bike tho.  I didnt gain any weight over the 8 weeks of pretty much zero physical activity - which I am very happy about.  But the weight definitely "redistributed".

ill keep going a house more every day or so - soon I might make it around the block.  funny how the goals readjust.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 9, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Edit: Sounds like some of you guys need a bidet.


I could've and would've used one, and installing one would've been cheaper than a new left handed recliner.
I know, I compared costs and decided to just keep the money.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 9, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Man, that really sucks.
> Its been 4 months for me and I still can't wipe real good with my left hand.
> Gary


That makes two of us.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 9, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Update: PT released me from the boot and crutches.  got the go ahead to work it 5X a day with my PT exercises and I can use leg machines at the gym.  So long as there is no pain.  Soreness will be lasting a while, but thats not a big deal he says.  taking it slow tho.  walked three houses down the street and back and that felt like a big walk :(  I think it will come back fairly quick.


I remember when I shattered my tib/fib...  25 yards was a LOOONG walk the first week or so, but it progresses quickly.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 9, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Miss Linda is addicted to murder porn, too.  I might have to start watching some myself, just to survive.
> Gary


Way back when, I got into CSI Las Vegas and my wife acted all shocked and disgusted.... Ewww that's gross/disgusting.
A few weeks later she was on the couch with me for every episode.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 9, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Compared to you guys,
> 
> sandyut
> and
> ...


OW! G'luck with the amputation, wonder if you'll have any phantom finger sensations?
I'd keep my finger in a jar of formaldehyde just to show my Grandkids


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow. It’s a long haul, but glad you’re making progress! 



 GaryHibbert
 man Gary, that’s a bummer, but glad you have some humor about it!


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 9, 2022)

Baby steps.  Happy to read you're cleared to go.  Great recovery for an experienced person.



 GaryHibbert
 sucks losing a finger.  Are they removing it all the way to the wrist?
I wipe with my left hand.  It was torture with my left hand in a cast for 8 weeks.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 10, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> GaryHibbert
> sucks losing a finger.  Are they removing it all the way to the wrist?
> I wipe with my left hand.  It was torture with my left hand in a cast for 8 weeks.


Nope.  Just between the hand and the first finger joint.  The surgeon said that by leaving a small stump would help with my grip strength.
Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 10, 2022)

sandyut
 , congrats on the progress. I think a little strengthening before the bike would be a good idea.


 GaryHibbert
 , would be a kinda hard thing to do, but you and Doc knows what's best for you. Good luck !


----------



## sandyut (Apr 11, 2022)

The baby steps are fighting with my impatience and drive real bad. 

the PT gave me the go ahead to ride the spin bike.  Gave that a run today.  felt better than walking.  the joint is still incredibly stiff.



 GaryHibbert
 best wishes on the finger removal.  sounds like you will be better off without it.  I have known several folks missing a digit.  they all are doing well.  Hope yours goes smooth and you are better off without it.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 11, 2022)

sandyut said:


> The baby steps are fighting with my impatience and drive real bad.
> 
> the PT gave me the go ahead to ride the spin bike.  Gave that a run today.  felt better than walking.  the joint is still incredibly stiff.
> 
> ...


That joint will be stiff for quite a while.  But just keep working and streatching the tendons and muscles and it WILL loosen up.
As for the finger, it's useless to me-continually gets in the way and hurts like hell when it't cold, so getting rid of it will be a blessing.  The really neat thing is that I won't be put under, so that means I get to watch as she takes it off.  Figure that will be interesting.
Gary


----------



## Majja13 (Apr 11, 2022)

sandyut said:


> I had an accident up snowboarding yesterday.  By the time I got home my ankle was swelling fast.  the wife ran me down to the ortho clinic and sure enough i broke my leg - maybe in two places - on break is certain.  Booted now, surgery Wednesday.  getting some new titanium implants put in to hold everything it the right places.  I think the doc said no weight bearing for at least 6 weeks.  gonna miss wo month of the season, cooking is almost out of the question.
> 
> In an odd twist of fate - I had the same break on the same leg about 25 years ago.  that one was much worse, it was super displaced and almost a compound fracture.  spend 4 days in the hospital that time.  this one is out patient and Im hoping they have better methods.  the first surgery was the most pain i have ever felt.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear.  I hope you have a speedy and pain free recovery as possible.


----------



## sandyut (May 19, 2022)

As the ankle rehab continued a pain in my knee kept getting worse…

Torn meniscus - surgery number two from the accident next week.   Should be fast but man.…I could use a break from all this.


----------



## DougE (May 19, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Torn meniscus - surgery number two from the accident next week. Should be fast but man.…I could use a break from all this.


Yeah, you could really use a break (no pun intended). My wife has a torn meniscus, but she refuses to let them fix it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 19, 2022)

Sounds like you could use a rest from it all! And better luck! If it makes you feel better I had a buddy tear his meniscus a few years ago...playing with the kids on the inflatables in the city park!

Ryan


----------



## pineywoods (May 19, 2022)

Bummer hope surgery goes well and you have a quick recovery


----------



## MJB05615 (May 19, 2022)

Well that's lousy.  My BIL had that and got the surgery, rehab, etc.  I feel for you.  Hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## sandyut (May 19, 2022)

DougE said:


> Yeah, you could really use a break (no pun intended). My wife has a torn meniscus, but she refuses to let them fix it.


Yikes, its real annoying and not that comfortable at all.  I cant imagine not fixing it.


Brokenhandle said:


> Sounds like you could use a rest from it all! And better luck! If it makes you feel better I had a buddy tear his meniscus a few years ago...playing with the kids on the inflatables in the city park!
> 
> Ryan


they say the recovery is very fast and short.  Like I may even walk out of the surgical center.  No PT needed etc.  so thats good I guess.



pineywoods said:


> Bummer hope surgery goes well and you have a quick recovery


Thank you!


----------



## one eyed jack (May 19, 2022)

Best to you Dave.

Fixing it is the right thing to do.  Injuries like that, untreated invite arthritis.

Been through it. Arthritis can lead to replacement surgeries.  More risk, longer rehab.  No fun!


----------



## Winterrider (May 19, 2022)

Good luck on round two. . .


----------



## bigfurmn (May 19, 2022)

sandyut said:


> As the ankle rehab continued a pain in my knee kept getting worse…
> 
> Torn meniscus - surgery number two from the accident next week.   Should be fast but man.…I could use a break from all this.


WTF? Dang man you can’t catch a break with a fishing net!


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 20, 2022)

Sorry to hear Dave. Hope this one is quick and recovery goes well. You need to be able to do your summer the way you want . Not laid up trying just always be on recovery.

David


----------



## mcokevin (May 20, 2022)

Hoping for a successful procedure and speedy recovery for you.  If you're anything like me the first few days of sitting around and not doing much are great, but before long you start climbing the walls.


----------



## sandyut (May 20, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Best to you Dave.


Many thanks


Winterrider said:


> Good luck on round two. . .


just when you think you are about done...


bigfurmn said:


> WTF? Dang man you can’t catch a break with a fishing net!


well said.


DRKsmoking said:


> Sorry to hear Dave. Hope this one is quick and recovery goes well. You need to be able to do your summer the way you want . Not laid up trying just always be on recovery.
> 
> David


right!  I just got my mountain bike ready a week ago...  I do think I will get on it somewhat soon tho.


mcokevin said:


> Hoping for a successful procedure and speedy recovery for you. If you're anything like me the first few days of sitting around and not doing much are great, but before long you start climbing the walls.


I do do well with the physical restrictions.  the knee should be pretty quick and easy...so they say.  And thank you!


----------

